# Broadband



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi 

Our house will be completed end of April and we will be only holidaying in it for the next 2/3 years before we move permanently but i was wandering if any one can tell me how much broadband is or whether we may be best using a dongle for now for internet? Also any advice on receiving English TV channels.

Thanks


----------



## lgs0754 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi there I would suggest you use a Dongle rather than go with a provider like Meo or Sapo. I am sure you can do them on a pay as you go basis which would be suitable for the times you are here on holiday (just keep an eye on your download allowance to make sure you dont go over and it cost you a fortune.) If you go into some of the Mobile providers they will lend you a dongle so you can take home to check signal quality.
With regards to English TV - if you are coming over in a car then suggest you bring with you a FreeSat box similar to Humax and get a satellite dish fitted. We have the Humax Freesat and have had no problems with it at all.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Be careful with a dongle they will not always work in all areas of Portugal.
I will ask around for you and see if those I know in your area use one. and get back to you.

I have sent you a PM regarding TV


----------

